# Seachem CLARITY?



## toofazt (Jun 18, 2005)

I used it to try to clear up tannin color water from some drift wood I put in and it just made the water cloudy white. I waited about 5hrs and it was still cloudy, so I added more.... then it was a real cloudy mess. So I drained all the water, took out the drift wood and refilled the aquarium. Just out of curiosity, why do you want to use Seachem Clarity?


----------



## frugalfish (Apr 21, 2005)

I use it in tandem with my H.O.T. Magnum while using the micron cartridge to clear green water. It'll work with normal filter padding or floss, but you need to rinse out the media after the water clears. Make sure you don't over dose with this stuff. Doing so can/will leave you with a heavy film on everything, plants, glass, filter, etc. It does start off cloudy, but then after a few hours things clear up. 

If you're just trying to make your tank sparkle, just get a H.O.T. Magnum and use the micron cartridge.

To clear up tannins from driftwood use Purigen.


----------



## Jag1980 (Sep 19, 2008)

Anyone using this stuff? 
I was thinking about getting it for bacteria bloom I can get rid of..


----------



## daFrimpster (Mar 7, 2005)

Products like this are flocculants. They stick to particulate matter and make them sink to the bottom or be caught by mechanical filtration. I wouldn't think you would have success removing an algae bloom or tannins
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flocculation


----------



## Kalyper (Jul 4, 2009)

I have a question. Can you use this stuff with the fish still in the tank, or should I take them out first?


----------



## GTR (May 27, 2009)

With Kent's... fish and invert are fine.

I've used Kent's a few times in conjunction with a Magnum Hot w/micron cartridge. It will clear green water at their stated dosage or even slightly less.

When I do a major trimming or redecorating and stir lots of stuff up in the tank for a quick water clean-up I'll use the Kent product at 1/2 dosage.

It's never clouded the water. Kent has a alkalinity warning on the label so I guess it's binding some of the carbonates as it works. I doubt the two products are much different in composition. But I've been wrong once or twice before. 

SteveU


----------

